# R.I.P. Loui



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

yesterday, my mom went outside to do the laundry, and let our chihuahua out with her. last time she did, he was accidently left outside and almost got hit by a car. this time, he was. we had him for years. that night my mom went to the vet and he was put to sleep. 

:BIGweepy:


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

:**( 
I cannot imagine the feeling. Sending hugs!!!


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you,]*=


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

OMgosh...I am so sorry hon...big hugs!


----------

